# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Web Design question

## existenceproduct

have someone through a mutual friend that is asking me to design her awesome websites. She says she already has a general idea of what she wants it to look like and she is wanting me to use Shopify. Is that weird? Isnt that a little limiting in terms of individuality? I never thought that web designers were hired to design websites using an E-Commerce website template platform. I guess the graphic designer's knowledge of layout design is still much valued in this case, but Im out of my depth in terms of what I should charge for this project. Not sure if the product assets are ready for upload so I could potentially be preparing those. I know freelancers charge whatever they want, but I guess Im just looking for some input anyways just to give me some direction. Thanks for any advice!

----------

